# The Horse Thread



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

The second horse in the portrait is my dearly departed Sayler "Sayler's Creek". Sayler was my dream horse. I was a lucky girl to have her dream horse and the horse of her dreams at the same time. Sayler was a phenominal horse. He had a BIG buck in him but never used it when I owned him. My trainer felt it was what kept him from being a six figure price tag. Good thing or he never would have been mine. 

He died over 2 years ago, suspected aneurysm, he was 23 years old. I miss you buddy. I hope he and Max are together at the bridge. He was her horse.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

My brothers, who were quite a bit older than me, always owned horses when I was growing up but one of the horses was a mean one so I grew up nervous around horses. Now I own Cocoa Bean, a quarterhorse mare that was free on Craigslist. She has a bad knee, so can't be ridden, but I like having her just because she is such a gentle girl. My grandchildren can be around her without having to worry about getting bitten or kicked.

I also take care of my oldest brother's miniature horses. They are cute little things but can be quite mischievous :


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Beautiful pictures and beautiful horses! 

I need to get home and find pictures of my guy to post, but I'll wave my hand and say I'm a horse lady too. 

My guy is Zorro, a 24 y/o chestnut morgan (technically his dad was a morgan and his mom is a hackney). He was my academy horse back when he was that insane 7 y/o show horse who could run like the wind when something spooked him or he didn't like his rider. Like any redhead, he always had a stubborn streak and could not be forced to do anything he didn't want. And yes, he would either run off on you or buck you right off if you tried taking a hold of the bit and forcing him. 

You always had to ask him and trick him into thinking that he was doing exactly what he wanted. And when we'd get into shows - omg - he would bring his feet up and glide. He loved showing off and he would just come alive. Still does, even though we both are retired from shows.  

So he and I were buddies and partners for a few years. Then as soon as I started working, I saved up enough money to buy him. And he cost more than my first car!!! But was absolutely worth it. There's nothing like walking into the stables and hearing his adorable voice calling (he's got a girly voice). 

I have a picture on my camera with him munching hay in his stall and my Jack lounging next to him and enjoying the breeze (my barn lady installed fans for every stall, so some days it's the coolest spot in the barn). When I go walking them both outside, they eat grass together. Which is way too cute<:


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

:wavey: Me too! Currently horse-less due to buying my own house and getting out on my own, but I've been riding since before I could walk.


















I led trail rides in Lake Louise for a summer. The best summer job ever!









This was the view out of my bedroom window! 









I'll be getting back into it a bit soon. My mom and I are going to do some horse fitness classes (basically a fitness class on horseback which will include some roping and barrels!). I'm pretty excited!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*Maxs Mom*....Your horses are beautiful. I love the charcoal portrait that you posted. What a beautiful likeness!!!

Here are a couple more. As you can see Cocoa Bean is so good around kids, She has a beautiful soul.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't have e-pictures with me in the office - but I'll chime in. My horse is a beautiful 17.2hh gelding named Tux. I bought him as a 3 year old and now he is 12 and bottom line he KNOWS he is a lap horse.

This year we are having our challenges as he shattered his splint bone about 6 weeks ago so is currently on stall complete rest. Everyone who knows him is stunned at how well he is taking this, typically he is a VERY high energy horse. I think the hot weather we've been having has helped a lot.

I'll post pictures later.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

gold'nchocolate said:


> *Maxs Mom*....Your horses are beautiful. I love the charcoal portrait that you posted. What a beautiful likeness!!!


My horse Pete won that portrait for being High Score jumper champion over a two show competition. I emailed the artist and asked how much for a second subject. I could not choose between my boys. She agreed when she saw them. I never knew my horses looked alike until I got the pictures done for that portrait. There personalities were so different. 
Ann


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

This is Virgil, show name On the Verge. He's a 1995 Thoroughbred/Dutch Warmblood cross (his bloodlines include Wanroij) and he's a registered Canadian Warmblood. My parents bought him for me when I was mid-teens and Virgil was 4, after my trainer saw him in a clinic jumping 3'3 courses when he had only been backed for less than 30 days. He could hardly canter 20m circles, but jumping always came natural to him. 

Unfortunately, he had some mental issues which held us back for the first 2 years since he knew he was bigger and stronger than every human and would bolt at will when being led. The first time I tried leading him, he bolted and jumped a 4' ROPE separating a section of pasture in his winter blanket and a 8' lead rope attached to his halter. He then proceeded to gallop around the property, then come back to the rope, halt, and jump the same 4' rope from a standstill. It was quite an introduction to Virgil.

Our first show involved me falling off more than 8 times and getting boosted back on each and every time instead of getting eliminated because the show manager was friends with my trainer. It was my first ever show and I was terrified and Virgil kept refusing since it was HIS first show ever too and he needed more help than I was giving him. Fast forward to 6 years later and we ventured our first time into the 3'9 jumpers and I froze again, giving him several miscues. Virgil rose to the challenge and showed what a fantastic horse he'd become (or always had been) by saving my a$$. I walked out of the ring to people telling me what a "baby-sitter" he was...I was so proud. He also became calm enough for my mom to take him into a little schooling show. She froze up and he cantered around over x-rails like the pro he was, winning her champion at her last ever show.

Unfortunately, 6 months later, Virgil injured himself competing at Spruce Meadows. He could hardly walk and x-rays showed a mish-mash of sidebone, ringbone, arthritis in his pastern, and Degenerative Joint Diease. Virgil's riding days were over when he was only 12 years old and worse, the vets thought he might not be able to live out a year in comfort. 

That was 3 years ago and Virgil is still sound (knock on wood) and happy. He moved to a new home with a "ditch" in the paddock he enjoys jumping over for fun (we played with cross country for awhile when he was younger and he LOVED it once he got over his fear of wide-open spaces) and a buddy to boss around. He's much happier and more relaxed in his new place and lives outside 24/7 with shelter and all the hay he can eat. I still go out to fuss over him 3 days a week and am hoping (once my ankle heals up) to be able to hack around on him since he misses being ridden.

Here's Virgil!

As a hunter:




As a jumper (his favourite!):




Jumping over the jump that eliminated more than half the class (over 30 riders) he was the only horse to jump it the first time, hence his hanging knees - he was spooking the whole way in:






Ignore my super long reins:


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Virgil hanging out at home:


Cookies? For me? Please?:




Virgil watching me teach my last lesson at our old barn, the day before we left. We'd been there for over 10 years!:


Virgil's first day at his new home with his buddy who came with him:


Virgil seeing the mini horse in the next paddock:


Run, run away from the demon mini horse!


After seeing the cows in the other field:




Back to the mini horse:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We don't have a horse yet, but we have a barn and pasture waiting.

My girls started riding lessons about 6 months ago. We have been lucky because of the economy, they are the only ones in the group lesson - so they have progressed pretty fast.

We are already getting attached to the horses they ride on. I never knew horses were so affectionate and dog-like, and how each one has their own specialness about them. We are all really having a lot of fun learning about them.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> We don't have a horse yet, but we have a barn and pasture waiting.
> 
> My girls started riding lessons about 6 months ago. We have been lucky because of the economy, they are the only ones in the group lesson - so they have progressed pretty fast.
> 
> We are already getting attached to the horses they ride on. I never knew horses were so affectionate and dog-like, and how each one has their own specialness about them. We are all really having a lot of fun learning about them.


I have friends who are afraid of horses and I try to explain that they are just like big dogs!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

The very first time I met Virgil, he spent 10 minutes licking my hand and following me around the barn. He is such a friendly guy - just like a dog! 

Lots of beautiful horses in this thread! I love the charcoal drawing! Cocoa Bean is such a sweetie with those kids...how old is she?

These are pics of a 1999 Thoroughbred mare. Barn name Millie, show name Celtic Rose, and registered name Devil's Babe. Her registered name is verrrry suitable. She was the epitome of a chestnut, TB mare. Had a wild buck in her that could unseat the pros and a bitchy attitude at the best of times. I trained her for 3 years before we sold her as a 3' Childrens Hunter. She was the second bravest horse I'd ever ridden and I could only remember her "refusing" once, when we cantered down to her first 3'9 vertical and she hadn't bothered to scope it out. By the time she realized it was higher than she'd ever jumped before, she was only 2 strides out and cantered to slow halt in front of the jump. Took her back again and she powered over it. She was the opposite ride in EVERY way to Virgil, except in her bravery over jumps. Unfortunately, the kid who bought her has her at an awful trainer's place. She was getting her face snatched over jumps so much she's refusing x-rails, so they put spurs on her rider (and this is a thin skinned mare). She started racing over jumps again (her old problem) and bucking (because of the spurs) so now she goes in a german martingale cranked as tight as it can go. Her rider has lost confidence and Millie barely jumps now. Incredibly sad...

Schooling Millie at home:


Look! She CAN trot into jumps on a loose rein:


She was a VERY cute hunter:




First time in a 3' course - get those knees up:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Luci said:


> I have friends who are afraid of horses and I try to explain that they are just like big dogs!


With the heat being as bad as it was last week, all the horses wanted to roll in the mud. Just as my 7 year old was about to mount her lesson horse, the horse tried to roll. Luckily, the instructor stopped the horse in time. Alyssa got on the horse, but after 5 minutes was in tears. For the first time ever, she was afraid of this horse, who she absolutely loves, and wanted to stop riding. I made her stay on because I was so afraid if she got off, she would never get back on. A few minutes later, she got her confidence back.

It was so funny - afterwards, we let all three horses out in a turnout, and they were all rolling in the mud like crazy. They were so funny to watch.

This stable has about 80 horses in it, and it is also so funny, how if attention is given to one horse, there is always another trying to get in the middle of it. I have seen some of the horses have a bad day, but for the most part, the horses we are in contact with are pretty good, especially the lesson horses.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Horses are big and even though most are gentle, can be scary. Their reaction to fright is flight so when they spook they can be overwhelming. I don't share this with SMALL kids but the older ones who have been around a while, I do try to remind them these horses are capable of killing you in an instant. We do need to be respectful. Healthy fear. 

I got NAILED in the stomach both barrels by a horse once, I was being careful too. He just was quicker than I expected. Even my beloved Pete kicked the SNOT out of me. I was body clipping him, he is ticklish, does not like clippers, and had to be heavily sedated to get him done. The doctor said I was lucky he did not stop my heart. I have not clipped him since, not worth it. However this year my trainer did. I told her BE CAREFUL, she was "OMG HE IS SO BAD!" yes he is. So always having respect for them is important. 

Pete I always said if he were human would be the all around athlete (not necessarily a "jock") but the person everyone liked and invited to parties. He LOVES to have a good time, kind instigates when he is turned out with others if they are not having a good time. He usually has to go out alone. The sad thing is he was bred to be a BIG TIME race horse. He was not going to play that game so was mistreated at the track. He has some scars in places that upset me. He came to our barn 12 years ago not trusting humans. You could not go in his stall. He still has some issues, maybe they are more 'quirk' like now but I have been around him so long, I rode him before I bought him for years. I know his likes dislikes and understand his issues. As a result he trusts me, and I can do some things he does not like because he knows I am not trying to "get" him. 

I always said Sayler was like Walter Matheau in "Grumpy Old Men", crusty on the outside, sweet on the inside. He would talk to you, literally, you just needed to learn how to listen. If you did, he was in your pocket. Best horse ever to show in the ring. He was a professional, and LOVED to win. Just don't applaud when he was done, or you could end up in the ER. 

Ann


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I forgot I have this. This is my first horse. I bought him myself when I was 17. His name is Little Casino, "Casey". I will NEVER own another like him. Sayler and Pete are close but... Back in 1969, Casey was 6 he was purchased for $5000, in that time TOP dollar for a winning equitation horse was $1500. He was one of the most expensive show horses out there. I got him for $800 in 1977 (he was 14) sold him for $1500 a year later (he taught me all he could I needed to move on :no bought him back 5 years later for $500. He lived to be 32. This picture was taken in Lake Placid at the I Love NY Horse Show. Two of the top trainers in the country approached me asking about him. They wondered if he was green. : No he was 21!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow, great form! What a super cute horse...can't believe he's 21 in that pic!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

All of these pictures are making me want to go ride! 

@rolling - hehe. My horse's full brother did this on purpose. Because he was evil (and I'm not saying that because he can't be kept in the same pasture as my horse without trying to slaughter him. He's a year older and very retired, but still can't be turned out in the same field as my horse). He even did it at shows with his trainer on his back. My horse does it when he first comes out of his stall. He has to roll on each side to get all of the miracle groom off his back.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I am paranoid about safety around horses because of my horse's tendency to bolt at the drop of a hat (literally). Plus I taught mostly beginners' lessons for 5 years and always taught SAFETY first. Just because the school horses were calm, didn't mean they'd never do something EVER. Not like my friend who once TIED HER HORSE'S LEAD ROPE AROUND HER WAIST while her horse was grazing. What a dummy. Another friend was leading a horse that "could" bolt, but nothing like mine. She was opening the gate and the horse spooked and tooked off. Too bad she'd accidentally looped the chain of the fence around her finger when she was opening it - her finger was dangling off, only held on by a few tendons. You learn pretty quick with a bolter to make sure nothing is ever wrapped around your hands/arms/fingers.

I really, really miss teaching and riding. I loved seeing my students conquer their fears and how happy they were with their accomplishments. Whether it was jumping their first 3' course, winning their first red ribbon, learning leads, or cantering for the first time...I loved seeing how happy they were. Wish I could get back into it...


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll post more later - I'm on vacation in Vermont right now, and don't have many pics here. Sadly, I'm in Manchester, but not showing. 

My goal is to have a horse to show there next summer, on the horse's owner's dime, that is.

Anyways, a girl I met did both of these. The kissing one is from a photo of me and my large pony Monty "Sundance Kid" in the model at Culpepper. What a tough pony to break!!! Took 5 years to get us winning consistently. 

The other photo is some girls I grew up showing with all passed out on the bleachers in the freezing cold at Culpepper. I'm the one laying down in the front. I'm normally a stickler for safety, but these two horses were so bomb proof, and it was soooooo cold!!! The one near my head was a well known eventer turned big eq horse, he even did the Pan Am Games! The other was a mare that was so well schooled that when I'd ride her for her owner in the winter I'd keep my hands in my pockets. Vale would trot around twice, circle at one end, the trot across the diagonal, twice around, circle, walk, canter twice around, circle, flying change across the diagonal, canter once around, circle, flying change across the diagonal and walk. Mind you, my hands were in my pockets the whole time.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

After my horse experiences, I sure can appreciate conflict behaviors in dogs. I loved lessons and showing...but also very much disliked it. The instructor was rather rough with us...and I was constantly very afraid of getting in trouble and very afraid of the horses. All the jumping pictures here.....sooooo not my thing, I'm glad others like it!

I've almost got brave enough to ride again... but every time I start looking for a barn with an appropriately qualified instructor, it seems too hard of a task to find the right place. I sure miss it...! 

I had the best pony ever and really do miss her. Shetlands apparently have some sort of distinctive scent. When I farm sit for a family, I spend way too much time smelling their pony and missing my girl!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Im jelous of everyones horses! Its been my childhood dream to own my own horse and do pleasure riding. I hope someday in the future i'll be able too


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't want this thread to die, so I'm adding some current pics of Virgil even though you can't see a lot of him. The mosquitos are SO bad he has to wear all his gear...and I apologize for the look of his blanket. It DOES fit well, but it's 6 yrs old and the front chest pieces fold back so it looks like it doesn't fit right, but it does!! 

Here's Virgil modelling the latest in mosquito avoidance wear: 

Got a cookie there for me, lady?




Oh look, Virgil's paddock buddy has a matching fly sheet...that wasn't intentional at all. Or was it?


The alley way to Virgil's paddock - it was supper time.


----------



## Jbird (Nov 2, 2009)

Everyone's horses look beautiful! The horses used to be all I knew, but since graduating college over 10 years ago, I had to sell my guys as work completely took over my life :-( 

Maxs Mom - what a great pic of Casey. Before I even read what you wrote I looked at the photo and though to myself, "that looks like lake placid". What memories it all brings back.

I need to learn how to use my pic scanner, so this is the only one I have from my riding days that I can post. This was my baby Falco (AKA Focal Point). I had been lucky to own or ride several special horses and ponies when I was younger, but Falco always holds a special place in my heart because I got him when he was just a baby and was able to see him grow. He just turned 23 this past May and now enjoys a great life of retirement!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Jbird said:


> Everyone's horses look beautiful! The horses used to be all I knew, but since graduating college over 10 years ago, I had to sell my guys as work completely took over my life :-(
> 
> Maxs Mom - what a great pic of Casey. Before I even read what you wrote I looked at the photo and though to myself, "that looks like lake placid". What memories it all brings back.
> 
> I need to learn how to use my pic scanner, so this is the only one I have from my riding days that I can post. This was my baby Falco (AKA Focal Point). I had been lucky to own or ride several special horses and ponies when I was younger, but Falco always holds a special place in my heart because I got him when he was just a baby and was able to see him grow. He just turned 23 this past May and now enjoys a great life of retirement!


Falco is stunning!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

My brother's short stirrup/children's hunter/children's jumper "Bart Simpson" and I at a show when I was 7.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

MillysMom said:


> My brother's short stirrup/children's hunter/children's jumper "Bart Simpson" and I at a show when I was 7.


That is such a cute picture!


----------



## roxanness (May 29, 2009)

I have a 33year old Dutch Warmblood named Victor. He was imported from Holland as a youngster by a well known jumper trainer in northern California. He showed Jumpers for the first 10 years of his life until I bought him and attempted to show him in Hunters (equitation) the combination of me having "no eye" and him having a very quick dip and spin, my trainer suggested that I give some consideration to Dressage.

Our first year competing in Dressage, he was the AHSA Zone X Training Level Horse of the Year!. Victor and I competed through Intermediare I, and during that time we won many, many championships. For financial reasons, I tried to sell him as a schoolmaster when he was 18, a woman fell in love with him and offered me $25K - money that I sorely needed - but she terrible hands and I couldn't bear the thought of her hanging on his mouth so I turned her down. I decided that at the age of 18 he probably didn't have too many good years left and that the very least I could do was give him the retirement he deserved. And so here we are today, fifteen years later; he doesn't recognize me as quickly these days but when he does, he still holds on to my shirt with his lips and follows me around the barn. And that retirement, well there's a little 12 year old girl at the barn who has fallen in love with him, she can't afford a horse either, so I let her take care of Victor. She gives him baths, grooms him takes him on gentle trail rides and give him peppermints.....life is good.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

I had a Paint Mare when I was 16, Princess. I do not have any pics of her, they were polaroids back then. My niece has been riding ever since she could sit in front of my sister in law. She is very good. Her first event horse was a warm blood named Christian. They did very well together and traveled all over. We have and event here every year called the Stuart Trials and it is invitation only. Riders come from all over the US, including Olympic riders. She has been invited twice. She has sold Christian she is now going to College to be a surgical nurse. She is in her second year and just got an Internship at one of our large teaching hospitals. Strong Memorial, Rochester. She keeps up her riding skills buying and training horses. Her last horse Yankee Tradition was off the track but only raced once. She donated him to a riding school for kids with special needs. We are very proud of her! The first pic is Yankee the horse she donated just after she got him. He needed a few groceries. The second is her and Christian doing their thing.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I love reading about everyone's horses, and that we're finding something in common other than our love of golden retrievers! 

Here are a few more pictures from various stages in my life. The first is me aboard Flash Dance winning the leadline at the Devon Horse Show when I was 4 years old. My riding career peaked when I was 4, and has been downhill ever since. 

The next is a picture of my older brothers and I competing in a family class. I'm on the far right, and my pony has on grass reins because he would stick his head between his legs and buck HARD without them! Same pony that used to enjoy running me into trees. We sold him after he dumped me, a regular occurrence, at a show and I broke two jump rails landing that hard. The other two ponies became mine when I was older, and the horse is Bart, who we owned for many, many, many years before giving him to my old trainer as a lesson horse. Last I heard, a year ago, he was still teaching walk lessons, and loved on. I'm worried to check back in, because he might be dead. The bay with the crescent moon star is Asgard Rhinestone Cowboy, the most incredible medium pony ever! He literally could read course diagrams - we'd fox hunt on Saturday, go to shows on Sunday (having missed the first day of the division) and still manage to be champion! He also was a driving pony before we bought him, and was a superstar in parades with me. The sun-bleached black pony was extremely fancy, but had numerous health problems and was allergic to everything but air. He developed a stopping problem, which we later learned was related to his health. He spent about 6 months at New Bolton getting various treatments before he sold to some little girl somewhere.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

All of these photos are of Sundance Kid aka Monty. I bought him without a trainer - I know *gasp* - from one of my ex-best friends. Turned out he was drugged when I tried him, and virtually unbroke - super unbalanced, didn't know how to stear, was a bolter and crazy bucker, and was terrified of all people. His training had so many holes in it that we had to start him over from scratch. We didn't cut any corners when we restarted him, and it took about 3 years to get consistent in the show ring. 

When we finally got consistent we were basically unbeatable. It was my last junior year, and in August I was leading in points for zone, and the state associations for SC, NC, and MD, and well on my way to qualifying for indoors and Devon (my lifelong goals), when I got mono. We'd been confused as to why my riding had tanked in July, and the mono diagnosis made a lot of sense. I sent him to a trainer for a year to sell, and basically got screwed over and Monty didn't go to a single show. Then, I got him back for about a year and competed in the adult hunters with him beating all of the big warmbloods. I found some judges really didn't like to see ponies in the ring, and we sent Monty to another trainer to sell. While with the other trainer he won the 2004 Pony Medal Finals, and won all over the country. It was rather bittersweet, because I put so much time into him and just as we were getting consistent I got mono and aged out. 

Monty sold to a lovely little girl who quickly out grew him. He then was injured in turn out and lame for about 2 years. The girl who bought him from me adores him, and never wants to sell him. They are now letting a girl in their barn show him in the children's ponies. He still has the scope for the larges, but he's getting older and they think he's earned a step down in jump height. He's been champion every show he's been to with the new little girl, and I get regular updates!


----------



## roxanness (May 29, 2009)

*Horse Thread*

Amittantly, I am somewhat new to forums, perhaps someone can tell me why it is that when I reply (post?), I can never see it?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Just wanted to share the wonderful news I got last night - Tux's latest xrays, 2 months post injury are showing new bone growth!!!!! He's on the road to recovery - WOOHOO!!!!

Last month was very emotional because the bone fragments (he didn't just break his splint bone, he shattered it) had moved further apart, and there was some new swelling.

This month it does not appear that any of the fragments went without blood supply - and all look to be coming together - fingers crossed and touch wood. The leg was no longer warm or tender to the touch, and there was no swelling. We've taken him off his bute, and will stop antibiotics next week. This is HUGE to me - for now it looks like we may have averted surgery.

We've probably got at least 2 more months of stall rest before we can even hand graze/walk him - but who cares, my boy is on the mend!

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't you just hate splint bones. What a useless bone and what issues they can cause. 

My first horse before I got him had had a splint surgically removed and one of the outside splint bones had broken and stuck out. Never bothered him. He had more "jewelry" that Elizabeth Taylor. Lived to be 32, was 'sound' until a kick to the hock froze it. 

Hoping for a full recovery!

Ann


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I would have been thrilled had we just been able to remove the darn bone, but my boy (Mr. Talented, and never do anything half way) literally shattered the bone, just under the joint - so surgery was not the preferred option, and removal of the bone was not an option at all.

I just keep thanking G-d that it was just the splint bone and not the canon!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

After 3 years out of horses (due to $, my parents selling the farm etc), I got back on last night! Just for a short little walk around the ring bareback, but I was on! 

I'm appalled at how lop-sided I am (stronger right leg), but I always had that problem bareback and have never had lessons. 

Can't wait for next week when we actually get to ride!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, glad to hear all the good news! I can't wait to be able to get back on my guy...I was hoping this summer to see how he's doing (last time I rode him he was actually close to 100% sound which is CRAZY) but then I hurt myself and it's been close to 6 months since he's been ridden. I'm always worried about getting on him since he's sooo happy to get ridden, that he'll start to buck and snort around and do tempi-changes...none of which is good for his leg. Then after I get him relatively calm (no, we don't want to do extended trot...), the lameness will show up because he's usually strained himself playing around. 

I'll never forget how sick I felt the time when he started going lame but before we got him diagnosed. I was longing him to see if he was lame and he started going nuts on the longe line. By the time he was done, he was so sore he wasn't putting ANY weight on his leg at all. He was just standing there holding it up like a pointer. Emergency trip to the vet and that's when we got the catastrophic news. 

Which is why I always worry when I saddle him up. I wish he was calmer mentally (I've had that wish LOTS of times over the years) so I could take him for light trail rides and such. I want to get him on a schedule of 2-3 super light hacks a week and hopefully he'll be able to hold up health-wise and it should be enough for him to not blow a gasket mentally. 

As it is, I'm looking at another 5 months before I'm okay to ride...so it's just kisses and carrots for him right now.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh I know that feeling! In two months I MIGHT be allowed to hand graze/walk him - it will be a few months after that before he's allowed back at turn out! 

At the moment we're wrapping his hind legs 2X a day - and medicating 2X a day and giving lots of kisses, treats and baths - that's it! He's tolerating it awfully well - but then again he's a total suck up for the attention.

I figure I'll be lucky to swing a leg over him next spring - but hopefully between now and then we can get him back into some type of shape and his bone will heal. Hey I'm so grateful I'll joyfully take it. 

Years ago he came up lame every single time he got shod. It was driving us all mad. We were taking xrays, etc for MONTHS. He'd be lame for a week, then be perfectly fine until the next shoeing. FINALLY that absess made it's way to the coronary band! Once again - HUGE relief. 

If your guy has a permanent condition, then I can only imagine and feel your pain.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

OK I am finally posting from my personal computer - here are some pictures of my boy. 

The first the color is off, he's much darker but I still love it, the second is my favorite picture of me of all time - it's with my b/f's golden boy (of blessed memory), and the third was a jump I thought he was taking big (after knocking the poll) only to find out the kids had pulled on over on me setting the poll about 4 holes higher than intended.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> I know several of us here are horse enthusiasts too. Let's start a thread and talk out our equine friends. Post pictures too!
> 
> I have been riding since I was 12 and have had quite a few equine partners. Currently I have a 16 yr old TB named "Pete". Pete was my show horse until financially we could not do it anymore. I still treat him like a show horse, with the hope someday....
> 
> Here are some pics of Pete. I bought him when he was 9. I call him the "horse of my dreams".


I miss the days of faded hunt caps!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

lennap said:


> just wanted to share the wonderful news i got last night - tux's latest xrays, 2 months post injury are showing new bone growth!!!!! He's on the road to recovery - woohoo!!!!
> 
> Last month was very emotional because the bone fragments (he didn't just break his splint bone, he shattered it) had moved further apart, and there was some new swelling.
> 
> ...


that is fantastic news!!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That's fabulous! Wishing him continued healing!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Lennap said:


> OK I am finally posting from my personal computer - here are some pictures of my boy.
> 
> The first the color is off, he's much darker but I still love it, the second is my favorite picture of me of all time - it's with my b/f's golden boy (of blessed memory), and the third was a jump I thought he was taking big (after knocking the poll) only to find out the kids had pulled on over on me setting the poll about 4 holes higher than intended.


He is gorgeous! I have wanted a paint since I was little, but never had one. I love his jump!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Ranger said:


> Aw, glad to hear all the good news! I can't wait to be able to get back on my guy...I was hoping this summer to see how he's doing (last time I rode him he was actually close to 100% sound which is CRAZY) but then I hurt myself and it's been close to 6 months since he's been ridden. I'm always worried about getting on him since he's sooo happy to get ridden, that he'll start to buck and snort around and do tempi-changes...none of which is good for his leg. Then after I get him relatively calm (no, we don't want to do extended trot...), the lameness will show up because he's usually strained himself playing around.
> 
> I'll never forget how sick I felt the time when he started going lame but before we got him diagnosed. I was longing him to see if he was lame and he started going nuts on the longe line. By the time he was done, he was so sore he wasn't putting ANY weight on his leg at all. He was just standing there holding it up like a pointer. Emergency trip to the vet and that's when we got the catastrophic news.
> 
> ...


Could you give him a light cocktail to keep him quiet? I've had to do that with some in the past just to get the first few rides in, because they all were so happy to be out that they just wanted to leap in the air and take off. Not good when you're on walk only rehab. I'm not normally one to drug horses, but that is an instance where it can be beneficial.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks guys - I am both tickled with the development and yes in love with him. It's funny I had never wanted a paint - but I find him to be both striking and sweet. We all know the phrase - pretty is as pretty does!

As far as giving a cocktail don't know about Ranger's Mommy but I've got plenty of Ace pills on hand, just in case he gets nutty to the point of possibly hurting himself once the temperature drops and once we let him back out!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

This is the mare I've been riding. She looks A LOT better now, this is when we first got her and she looked TERRIBLE. She's gotten very pissy, and a few bad falls have sort of killed my confidence on her, so I'm back to working on basics on the lunge line. Lots of riding with no stirrups and no reins, which is really good for me, but sort of frustrating since I was jumping decent sized courses on her in March, and now barely have the guts to trot poles. I have to take the rides I can get, bc I can't afford it on my own. I'm so lucky to be getting free lessons, and adore my new trainer.

Sorry about the red polos, I know they look terrible on chestnuts! I didn't realize until I saw the pictures that a "Shoulders Back" and a tank top don't mix too well, and didn't know I was showing so much skin! Eeeek.

She is a talented mare, though. She jumped around (with one dirty stop at the first jump) at Upperville, and jumped beautifully, having not done a course in months. She'll make up to be a nice hunter or jumper for a gutsy junior on a limited budget. She isn't the best mover, nice enough, but her jump is just breath taking!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Lennap - gorgeous horse! I love paints - they're so striking and flashy! His jump is super cute, too.

I've thought about giving him some ace but over the years we've found it hard to get the dosage right with him. Not that he's been continually drugged, but for things like x-rays, teeth floats, sheath cleanings, the first time he had to get caulks shoes, etc. A few cc's have no effect on him so the vet's up the dosage and then he's at the point where he's standing with his nose between his knees. I might restart him on a thiamine supplement as that made a big difference when he was younger. At one point he was on thiamine and a herbal calming supplement he hated but it seemed to work. Kept him calm enough that his first reaction to something "scary" was "Wait, was it that?" instead of "RUN for your lives!!".

Maybe I'll chat with my vet buddy and see what he thinks. Either way, it looks like winter will be when I can ride him again. Hoepfully he's still sound!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I give B1 to both my horses as a calmer. It's part of their daily supplements. They're both so laid back that at this point, I think the calming effect is more on me than them!

Also, I get a syringe from the vet for Harry when I need to clip his ears. (I forget what's in it :bowl Still have to use a lip chain but makes it do-able. Ace, for the most part, doesn't do much for any horse. Be sure to tell the vet what procedure you want to do on your horse. Some tranq's cause sweating which is bad for body clipping.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Actually Tux is so easy going that he very rarely needs to be tranq'd or twitched - not for sheath cleaning, clipping, dentist, really anything - the ace is there just in case the temperature drops and he begins to get nutty while still on stall rest. 

It's not a one dose shot - if I need to start him on it - he'll get 2 doses (6 pills each) a day. It should be just enough to take the edge off - he's typically a very high energy horse, so the fact that he's been so good so far on stall rest is a major blessing. I just wanted to be prepared in case.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Random question... do any of you use magnetic therapy wraps? They're actually splint boots with magnets that the horse is supposed to wear in the stall and even out. They are supposed to help soft tissue or muscle injuries heal. Or know anyone who uses them?

My barn lady uses them on all of her race horses and swears by them. And she's pressuring me to buy a pair. 

My horse doesn't have really fine legs (but comparatively speaking, you can say that). And he's a chestnut. <- From what I've heard, the magnet boots can cause irritation for horses like that. Something my dear old guy doesn't need. 

They also cost $$. <- Which is on top of all of the chiropractor stuff I'm paying for. 

Are they worth the cost?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh, I misunderstood. Yes, it is a blessing. Our guys are not 'hot', they actually get dull with a lot of stall time. It's like they zone out.

Glad he's being a good boy for you.

I haven't had the need for magnetic therapy. DD's TB needed it for his back and when she was able to get them applied right it seems they helped. She had a blanket with pockets for the magnet; problem being the blanket would move and shift. We thought about using duck tape to tape them on! :doh:

He also had the chiro and massage. In the end, we couldn't overcome his pain during riding and he became explosive whenever the muscles twitched just right. He was retired and lived 10 years out to pasture. She put him down a couple of years ago at age 26 due to arthritis in his hocks. He was the sweetest, most gentlemanly horse we've ever had in the barn. Never put an ear back, always waited for instructions before moving, a complete love. RIP, PJ.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Megora said:


> Random question... do any of you use magnetic therapy wraps? They're actually splint boots with magnets that the horse is supposed to wear in the stall and even out. They are supposed to help soft tissue or muscle injuries heal. Or know anyone who uses them?
> 
> My barn lady uses them on all of her race horses and swears by them. And she's pressuring me to buy a pair.
> 
> ...


I can only relay my personal experience, because I have also heard many people extol their virtues. 

Before I tried them on Tux, I tried them on me. I got a burn from them! Nuf said?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

There's a trainer here that's always hawking these magnetic products...boots, wraps, sheets, everything. Her students HAVE to put on a magnetic sheet for their horses before being ridden...apparently the magnets "warm up the muscles". I've never tried them on my horse though I had a ton of people telling me I should after he hurt himself. Knowing him, he'd probably get a burn. This is the chestnut who got pressure points on his cannon bones from boots! I had a new pair of splint boots for him and he wore them for 2 weeks. Properly fitted, of course. He started pawing when I went to put them on and then I saw he had little patches of white hair growing on the front's of his legs! I threw out the boots and bought (another) new pair - no problems. I can only imagine what magnetic boots would do to him...

Here are some pics of the white hair caused by the pressure points - they're on both forelegs in the exact same spot. They happened in 2000 the first month I had him and these pics are from 2 years ago - they're still there.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I thought I'd throw this in here... 

It is fall. 

Which means dogs and horse's favorite roll item is in full "bloom". 

As in burrs. 

My Zorro must have spotted a bush in the fields somewhere and decided it was the perfect opportunity to draw my attention to the mohawk he was growing and was amazed about me being lax in removing.

The pics below are halfway through the job when I remembered I had a camera in the car. I'd already used scissors to chop the mohawk off and loosened the burr bunches with baby oil. 

Then after I removed all the burrs, clipped his poll, gave him a mini bath (I accidentally sprayed bleach on his tail when I meant to spray listerine and frantically rushed him to the other barn to shampoo it all out)... he and Jacks went outside to munch on grass and soak in the afternoon sun.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I remember those days. We had a Shetland pony who got so bad her mane moved as one piece.

We have no burrs in our pastures now. I mow all of them a few times during the spring/summer. Nothing but green grass...well, some of it is weeds but they are short weeds.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oooh I am so glad Virgil doesn't have trees or bushes in his paddock otherwise he'd do that too. Right now he rubs his neck/mane on the edge of the shelter - he used to rub his braided mane so hard he'd actually slice off the top few braids, so his bridle path got longer and longer as the show season went on.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Burrs are NOT fun!!!! I have not had that issue for years. Except with the goldens.... 

He looked beautiful after, you did a good job cleaning him up.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> Burrs are NOT fun!!!! I have not had that issue for years. Except with the goldens....
> 
> He looked beautiful after, you did a good job cleaning him up.


Thanks<:

His mane is still a bit raggedy and shorter than normal because of the burrs, but he does shine up nice still for such an old man. 

Not sure if you can tell from the pictures, but his back was spotted with sawdust. My original plan was to let him dry in his stall while he ate the hay I threw in for him, but of course he dropped down immediately and tried rolling. :doh: So I had to walk him out until he'd dried thoroughly.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Has anyone ever roached their horse's mane? I'm contemplating doing it to Virgil. His mane looks awful right now and it's only going to get worse when he wears a hood this winter. I've been "cheating" at pulling it since he retired - no need for us to go through the stress of actual pulling - but I'm contemplating just roaching it all off for the winter months. Except then he might be a little chilly in the winter when he's not wearing his hood...hmmm, I don't know.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Never roached. 

What I do with Zorro's mane when I want to grow it longer and thicker - I put the regular hair brush away. When I want to tidy up his mane, I apply baby oil and then use a medium body brush to untangle the mane. Then I go over that with a towel to remove excess oil (it will attract dirt otherwise). 

I used the hair brush today to get the burrs out, but normally it's better to just use the gentler body brush to straighten things out. 

With his tail, I just keep a big portion of it braided and socked over winter to recover some of the length he lost while swatting at flies all summer. He's an old guy, but I still have to cut a few inches of his tail off when I stop braiding the tail up in spring - this to keep him from stepping on it and tearing it.

- listerine might help prevent your horse from rubbing his mane. I use it on the top part of my guy's tail for that reason. Otherwise he would give himself a bald spot back there from rubbing. I keep it in a spray bottle, same as diluted bleach (for feet). <- Just be sure not to do as I did today and get the two bottles mixed up.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm not worried about length or fullness or anything. It just gets so messy and matted under his hood - I can't imagine it feels nice for him. I was going to shorten it to about 4-5 inches soon for that reason and i was thinking roaching might be easier for both of us. He's never been much of a patient boy and being retired for a few years hasn't helped that! 

Oh and the rubbing only happened when we were doing hunters and he had to be braided. Once we did jumpers...whoohoo! No more braiding! Now he just scratches his neck on the shelter when he gets those casual itches.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I forgot to mention that you should stand on the mounting block and be higher than the burrs. I was getting burrs out of my horse's forelock a few years ago (boarded at a place that had burrs) and a little 'invisible' sticky got in my eye because I was standing below his face. Had to go to the e.r. and the only way they found it was to numb my eye, fold the lid back and drag a cotton ball across until it snagged. It was THAT invisible.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, that guy has REALLY BAD hands. Very forgiving horse!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Penny's Mom said:


> Wow, that guy has REALLY BAD hands. Very forgiving horse!


I didn't notice the rider too much... that horse was so beautiful and powerful. I don't love equitation enough to go into dressage, but it's what made me want to ride. I was a little girl at the old Novi Expo center and enthralled by the dressage exhibitions.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I love dressage. Check out minute 5:43: his hands are all over the place. Then near the end when the rider lets out a whoop, the horse spooks and leave him behind. It appears the horse's mouth is hard as nails. The feet are doing the right steps but there's no relaxation. It should flow and look easy. It doesn't.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

This is a superior ride. Her hands are steady, maintaining contact, no bumping in the mouth. At minute 2:20 look how steady the horse is doing his tempi's. In the other video, the rider sucked back the horse's head to chest with every stride. In this video, look how freely forward he is. She uses her hands to direct the horse, then lets them be still or following.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah... he was working his hands a lot more than the second rider. And there _was_ that waving thing he was doing at 5:43. 

One thing I liked about his ride though is how collected and connected he seemed to be with his horse. He was sitting deep and still and not being rocked as much as the second rider. 

- keep in mind I don't know much about dressage beyond watching on the sidelines. And my barn lady would kill me if she saw my upper body rocking back and forth that much.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I would guess, by his whoop-de-doo at the end, that he is a flamboyant rider. The 'noiser' the rider, the more the horse has to work, mentally and physically. The horse has to mentally tune out all the extra body movements that are not cues and physically brace himself against the contrary body movements. It takes a forgiving horse to do that but also makes a 'hard' horse that is physically tense. I think the horse could be brilliant with a quiet rider who cues and directs the horse; who, then, allows the horse to go freely forward.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Penny's Mom said:


> I would guess, by his whoop-de-doo at the end, that he is a flamboyant rider. The 'noiser' the rider, the more the horse has to work, mentally and physically. The horse has to mentally tune out all the extra body movements that are not cues and physically brace himself against the contrary body movements. It takes a forgiving horse to do that but also makes a 'hard' horse that is physically tense. I think the horse could be brilliant with a quiet rider who cues and directs the horse; who, then, allows the horse to go freely forward.


: I thought his whoop at the end was kinda fun. 

But I was curious... the first rider (to me) was a good one because he kept the horse contained. Riding morgans, that's a big thing because you want to sit deep and both urge the horse forward and hold him back. And you have what I saw with the first rider - the horse was using his rear and was a powerful worker. And you could see that power when he let the horse loose across the arena. Simply beautiful.

The second rider - drove me nuts because of her upper body movements.

Like I said, I'm looking at this from the discipline I used to ride in when my guy and I were still in training. I have no idea about the proper rider posture and handlign while showing dressage. 

I'm gathering the best dressage would be the least visible handling as possible?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I love dressage but don't have the patience for training upper level stuff. 

I remember riding my old QH jumper I had years ago. He really was a TB, but... He was BROKE TO DEATH! and so much fun. I had a routine of exercises I would put him through, getting off my leg forward and backward, side to side. One day I remember so well, I was putting him through his paces and he felt like a feather in my hand, I could have been riding him with fine silk threads. I got off early I didn't want to wreck my ride by doing too much. 

Pete was a really nice soft horse to ride. Funny, he could side pass at the canter, but would worry on the flying change... Silly boy he could do the hard part already. LOL


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

There's no manhandling in dressage...no urge on/hold back. The entire idea of dressage is relaxation and self-carriage. The rider should never use hands to 'hold' the horse. When Max's mom's horse was 'light as a feather' THAT was self-carriage. When I did driven dressage, I could lay the lines across my palm and close fingers just enough to keep them from sliding out, never had to 'hang on' to them.

In order to achieve self-carriage, the horse needs to develop the hindquarters because that is where his weight will be. So, depending on confirmation, some horses will develop s-c more easily and more thoroughly than others. That's why there's so few at the top of the game. Just like human athletes, few are born with the physical, mental and emotional components needed to achieve peak performance.

I ride dressage principles with Harry. His lope was too bouncy for me because he was on the forehand. By teaching him to shift his weight to the back, lift through his withers, come up underneath me he is able to give me a rocking chair lope. It takes a lot of conditioning to develop the muscles in the hindquarters so Harry is a work in progress. But even with just a little work, he is an 'uphill' horse, meaning when he lopes his withers are slightly higher than his rump. When jogging, his topline is level. The transition for the lope is a half-halt to cause him to shift his weight to the back and then the cue. It's clearly visible that he sifts his weight (sits down) and then the hind leg comes forward for the first beat of the lope. Beautiful!


----------

